# Would you consider this against the code???



## mmmarvel (Jul 8, 2011)

Found this story over on Drudge -

http://www.theagitator.com/2011/07/07/does-michelle-obama-know-about-this/

Basically, the homeowner's front lawn was torn up due to sewer work.  Rather than replace the lawn they installed some very nice planter boxes and put in vegetables.  City code office is making an issue.  Check the story (the planters are very nice, tastefully done), check the 'logic' that the code department is 'using' - let me know what you think.

From where I stand, the code doesn't prohibit what they are doing, I don't think the city has a leg to stand on.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 8, 2011)

How horrible it will be when she is working in the garden and can see what is happening in the neighborhood, or, God forbid, actually talk to people walking by.  The city should tend to its own business.


----------



## Yankee (Jul 8, 2011)

I would think that the jury trial will clear this up.


----------



## texas transplant (Jul 8, 2011)

I would like to offer her a job teaching some of our neighborhoods how to make their yards look good like hers. Hope the jury trial clears it up like Yankee said.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 8, 2011)

Typical example of by the book enforcement. Hopefully the judge will give her 90 days to remove the garden. This should allow enough time to complete the growing season harvest her crop. It would be a win win. She has her garden this summer and the city gets it removed. The shame of it all is the same could have been accomplished by just providing good customer service.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 8, 2011)

against the code?

Depends on your zoning (municipal) code


----------



## brudgers (Jul 8, 2011)

If it is a plant and grows in the front yard, obviously it is suitable.


----------



## Frank (Jul 8, 2011)

While out in the field this morning saw similar 2 blocks from the government center--non issue here.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 8, 2011)

First the dictionary I checked used the words appropriate; fitting, and becoming.  My understanding is that when a regulation is vague the individual is allowed to use any of the possible interpretations that he desires.


----------



## Min&Max (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm guessing that a neighbor or other concerned citizen who either has political pull or is just a big pain-in-the-a$$ is pushing the issue and the city folks did not anticipate the degree of pushback.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Does'nt look any different than the neighbor kids toys and bikes all over the yard in my hood!

Is she going to plant winter wheat?

pc1


----------



## Mule (Jul 8, 2011)

I had an incident one time many moons ago when I was in code enforcement (trash/debris high grass/weeds). I sent a letter telling the owner of the property to mow her property. The weeds were about 12 to 18" tall. She called me up (elderly lady) and wanted me to meet her and show her where there were weeds 18" tall.

Met her at the property...pointed out the violation.... She said.... BOY!!! Those are flowers!!!! (after our conversation...I take back the "lady" part..she was elderly!!) I said..Looks like weeds to me!!! She said.. You need to start learning a little something about flowers!! Those are Larkspurs!! .................Okay...forget about the letter and don't mow them!!


----------



## Alias (Jul 8, 2011)

Min&Max said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that a neighbor or other concerned citizen who either has political pull or is just a big pain-in-the-a$$ is pushing the issue and the city folks did not anticipate the degree of pushback.


City of Sunnyvale, CA went after a friend of mine for cutting down a diseased, dead pepper tree in his front yard a few years ago. Neighbor was a perpetual complainer to the City about my friend's yard.  Front hedge is too high, lawn furniture in the front yard, etc.  Every year he got a visit from the City.  I helped fix the neighbor's wagon though when I was visiting.   I caught the neighbor replacing his service and meter base one weekend with no permit or consent from the power company.  :devil

Karma.........no problems now.


----------



## Alias (Jul 8, 2011)

mmmarvel said:
			
		

> Found this story over on Drudge -http://www.theagitator.com/2011/07/07/does-michelle-obama-know-about-this/
> 
> Basically, the homeowner's front lawn was torn up due to sewer work. Rather than replace the lawn they installed some very nice planter boxes and put in vegetables. City code office is making an issue. Check the story (the planters are very nice, tastefully done), check the 'logic' that the code department is 'using' - let me know what you think.
> 
> From where I stand, the code doesn't prohibit what they are doing, I don't think the city has a leg to stand on.


Looks better than haalf of the yards I see here every day.  I applaud their creativity and how nice the yard with the planter box installation looks.


----------



## codeworks (Jul 12, 2011)

Why should the judge "give her 90 days to remove the garden". Why not let it be. Nice garden, nice yard, good eats, whats the problem


----------



## fireguy (Jul 12, 2011)

When I was a full-time fire fighter, there was a weed ordnance. The city mgr decided to enforce the ordnance, and as the firefighters just sat around all day, drinking coffee, watching TV and playing cards, he thought that would be a good job for them.  But, enforcement would only be done on citzen complaints. A citizen would complain, a fireman would drive by the property and if the weeds were too tall, take the complaint to the courthouse, determine the property owner and send the citation.  If hte weeds were not mowed, the city would hire a contractor (unlicensed, but cheap) to mow the weeds and bill the property owner.  This generated some income for the city.  Then one day, some one complained about some properties that were in violation of the ordnance.  Now, the weed patrol denied any responsibility, but all of city property that had weeds in violation of the ordnance had anomymous complaints, multiple complaints.  Each complaint was investigated, found to be in violation, and an unlicensed landscape contractor was hired to cut the weeds.  When the city got the bills, the weed enforcement was discontinued.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 12, 2011)

codeworks said:
			
		

> Why should the judge "give her 90 days to remove the garden". Why not let it be. Nice garden, nice yard, good eats, whats the problem


Why should the judge "give her 90 days to remove the garden".  Assuming the lady was found in violation it would allow her time to reap what she had sown

Why not let it be? The city was overzealous in the persuit of this one


----------



## brudgers (Jul 12, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> ]he city was overzealous in the persuit of this one


Based on the building code interpretations which are posted on this board by members of building departments, your comment should generate a lot of disagreement.


----------



## pwood (Jul 12, 2011)

rip out my vegetables and i'll rip your _____ out!


----------

